# Quote advice please



## ciaran1 (14 Nov 2013)

Hi,

I am a 37 year old female in good health, in private sector full-time employment. I am currently with VHI Company Plan which cost 1002.00 in 2013. I am looking for basic cover- some private hospital options if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaddyW (14 Nov 2013)

Try this site out

http://www.hia.ie/ci/health-insurance-comparison


----------



## ciaran1 (20 Nov 2013)

I have done, but am more confused than  ever. Also 'Company' or 'Corporate' Plan is not an option in drop-down comparator so am not sure where to start.... Thanks anyway.


----------

